# Getting a checklist together for pressurized CO2 system



## ohsnapitztom (Aug 27, 2009)

Just ordered this Milwakuee regulator from this site:
http://www.AquariumPlants.com/product_p/pr333.htm
It comes with a needle valve, bubble counter, and solonoid

Going to be getting a CO2 tank from the same site most likely. What else to I need to have a working CO2 system? I figure I still need to get a check valve, and a diffuser/reactor, but I don't want to miss anything and have to pay for shipping on multiple orders.

-Regulator (w/ Needle valve, solonoid, bubble counter)
-CO2 tank
-CO2 proof tubing
-Reactor/diffuser
-Check valve
-Perma seal (?) - http://www.AquariumPlants.com/Perma_Seal_co2_cylinder_to_regulator_seal_p/perm1.htm

Anything else I should know? Also some recommendations on a good, reasonably-price reactor would be great.


----------



## ohsnapitztom (Aug 27, 2009)

Also do I need any sort of test kit to make sure I'm not getting too much Co2 in my tank?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

You can add a drop checker and some 4 dkh reagent to your shopping list. Seems like you are getting everything else that you need. Ebay is probably the cheapest place for those 2 items. For a reactor, search the forums for "diy reactor". It can be made for around $20 or so.


----------



## EValP (Feb 5, 2010)

First off, the Perma-Seal doesn't work on the Milwaukee regulator you got.

As far as what else you need, you will need the check valve, brass is best option to minimize leaks. The Co2 tank can be had locally usually; I got my 5# full for cheaper than the $99 they are charging on aquariumplants.com plus then you also pay shipping cost. However, prices vary dramatically with local places so call as many as you can if you go that route.

I have a glass diffuser, they are inexpensive, and I am quite happy with it. That said, I would rather have a reactor to minimize bubbles in the tank and their effects on the plants around it in a heavily planted tank. The tubing goes without saying but I recommended black or something that will blend in with the tank and its background. Co2 proof tubing may eliminate leaking through the tube itself but depending on who you ask, the amount that leaks is so minuet, its not a big deal. All tubing will become ridged over time with Co2 exposure so I bought with the color in mind and it just happened to be 'Co2 proof'.

I would also highly recommend a drop checker for monitoring your Co2 levels. I have the Red Sea version and it works great for me.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

take 2 check valves just for safety (they are cheap, so...). One is after regulator/needle valve and second is before aquarium


----------



## ohsnapitztom (Aug 27, 2009)

EValP said:


> First off, the Perma-Seal doesn't work on the Milwaukee regulator you got.
> 
> As far as what else you need, you will need the check valve, brass is best option to minimize leaks. The Co2 tank can be had locally usually; I got my 5# full for cheaper than the $99 they are charging on aquariumplants.com plus then you also pay shipping cost. However, prices vary dramatically with local places so call as many as you can if you go that route.
> 
> ...


I ended up getting an empty 5 pounder from them for like $55. Was $35 after my $20 coupon .

The only reason they charge so much for the full tanks is because they have to pay quite a bit more to ship them due to safety reasons. That's too bad to hear about the perma seal...guess I'll just have to use the ones that come with the regulator. I already have some tubing with a built in plastic check valve from my old DIY CO2 system (the red sea one). Will that work for the time being? I also plan to get a drop checker so I can see how much CO2 I have in my tank, plus they look so cool .

Also for the diffuser, I plan on using the one that came with my Red Sea DIY system temporarily.
http://www.redseafish.com/Prod229.asp

_CO2 Diffusion
Unlike other biological CO2 systems, the CO2 Bio-System includes a diffusion pump which injects CO2into the aquarium via a purpose designed venturi, which produces micro-bubbles of CO2 at water depths of more than 45cm (18"). This allows the diffusion pump to be located directly above the aquarium substrate, which promotes more efficient CO2 absorption into the water column, by allowing each CO2 bubble more time to fully diffuse into the water as it rises to the surface. In addition the diffusion pump provides additional water circulation near the substrate, which will assist in bringing the water bourn nutrients to the roots, the gentle flow disperses the CO2 bubbles over a larger area of the aquarium, again improvin adsorption of the CO2 into the water. 
The positive sucking action of the venturi, actively injects the CO2 into the aquarium as it is produced without creating any backpressure in the reactor, significantly improving the stability of the system. _

That should be okay, right? I'll probably get a reactor down the line, but for now I just want to get this set up so I can get rid of all this damn algae, and have my plants finally grow. I've had the lighting for it for like 6 months, just had a pitiful DIY CO2 system for a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## EValP (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, you got a good deal on the tank then. Still call as many places as you can to get prices on the fill. Locally, they varied by more than $15 when I got mine filled.

The plastic check valve on the black Red Sea tubing will work fine for now and I don't see why the Red Sea diffuser pump wont work too. I had the Red Sea yeast setup at first and it didn't get enough Co2 into my tank. I considered using the pump with the pressurized system but the glass diffusers aren't the expensive and the pump is kinds big for my tank. Also, the Red Sea pump wont diffuse the bubbles that much so you may have to run the needle valve a bit higher than you think. The glass diffusers create micro bubbles that allow more Co2 to dissolve into the water, food for thought.

With that said, I would recommend the Co2 drop checker very soon. Especially if you use the Red Sea pump, you will have a hard time knowing how much Co2 you are putting into your tank. You will have the bubble counter and that should help but I would still get a drop checker. There is a fine line between getting enough Co2 for your plants and too much for your fish. The fish will die with high Co2 levels, I killed all of mine when I started due to a regulator problem, I would hate to see someone go through the same thing; it almost made me quite aquascaping.


----------



## ohsnapitztom (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I used to have a glass diffuser, but we got a new puppy and the little bastard broke it.

As for the drop checker, I have been shopping..mainly just looking around on ebay. Do you know of any reliable online stores where I can buy one?

A google search turned up with this site:
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-drop-checkers/gleaf-drop-checker.html

However they're selling brass check valves for $13 each, which makes me think that their prices are kind of ridiculously high.


----------



## EValP (Feb 5, 2010)

They have some very nice stuff and consequently, they are on the pricey side.

If you are looking at a glass drop checker, they will be expensive. I have the plastic Red Sea version and it works fine for me. Big Al's has one 'here'.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

With drop checker you cant go wrong , just buy cheapest one from ebay. Even most cheapest ones are glass, Ive never seen plastic. Just make sure you also get 4 dKh solution


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

ohsnapitztom said:


> Just ordered this Milwaukee regulator from this site:
> http://www.AquariumPlants.com/product_p/pr333.htm
> It comes with a needle valve, bubble counter, and solenoid.


The weakest link here is the Milwaukee regulator's needle valve. Many people complain about it not holding its setting. You might want to plan about changing it.

Ideal's 52-1-12 is a very good needle valve. Its costs around $70. For a little more, you can get one with a Vernier handle, the V52-1-12. http://idealvalve.com/

Sometimes you can find a "S" series, low pressure - low flow, Swagelok (or Nupro and ******) metering valve on ebay and at surplus stores at a good price. These are sometime available with a Vernier handle too. You can also purchase the Vernier handle separately. http://swagelok.com/search/find_products_home.aspx?SEARCH=/search/Metering/id-10000276/type-1

Also, you can sometimes find a good Parker metering valve.


----------

